# Loaded Lightweight 1911



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

I was looking at springer's 1911's on their website and i found one i fell in love with. its the lightweight loaded bi-tone, its the black frame and SS slide. i called both local gun shops and neither have it. and both told me to order one in is next to impossible because springer takes sooo long for them to send ordered 1911's. so basically i might be screwed on getting it. but i was just wondering if anyone on here has one or has seen one, what your opinions of it are. i can't tell from the pics i saw but is the frame a polished black or matte black? heres the link:

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=21


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's matte black. Springfield makes a fine gun, I'm not all that fond of lightweight 1911s, but to each their own.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

ive never seen the lightweights in person. why dont you care for them?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I fine that *FOR ME *the steel framed guns diminish felt recoil a little better than the aluminum framed guns, the added weight of the steel frame doesn't bother me and if it ever does I'd probably switch to an aluminum framed gun or polymer, but until then I tend to stick to my steel framed guns.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 23, 2008)

In case you still haven't found one, it looks like gunbroker has one you're looking for.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=161756327

But only for the next 15 hours or so


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks LoneStar but i checked the forum too late:smt076


----------

